# Nothing's gonna change my world..



## Ruby_Woo (Aug 25, 2009)

.....


----------



## blinkymei (Aug 25, 2009)

hot fotds and cute hair! love it all


----------



## Anachronism86 (Aug 25, 2009)

That hot pink look is so hot.
I wish I could wear pink full on like that and not look sick.


----------



## GGBlu (Aug 25, 2009)

I officially love everything you do.

I have to ask though ... I bought Brash & Bold expecting it to be an outrageous color that I never reached for (but of course HAD to have).  Much to my surprise, I used it this past weekend and it was surprisingly toned down, even after I packed it on ... did you apply it wet for the second look, or was that just a lot of pigment?


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Aug 25, 2009)

i love your hair!!!!!! your looks are always perfect


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks for the comments everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GGBlu* 

 
_I officially love everything you do.

I have to ask though ... I bought Brash & Bold expecting it to be an outrageous color that I never reached for (but of course HAD to have). Much to my surprise, I used it this past weekend and it was surprisingly toned down, even after I packed it on ... did you apply it wet for the second look, or was that just a lot of pigment?_

 
I always wet my pigments with fix+ even if its just my highlight vanilla. It keeps the mess down and makes the pigments show up more, and I did pack it on, I think I might have used artjam paint light as a base! try it with that


----------



## GGBlu (Aug 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_Thanks for the comments everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I always wet my pigments with fix+ even if its just my highlight vanilla. It keeps the mess down and makes the pigments show up more, and I did pack it on, I think I might have used artjam paint light as a base! try it with that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks for the tip.  I have Artjam paint and Artifact paintpot, so maybe I'll try it with one of those.  I either used Girl Friendly or Perky as a base when I tried B&B, so that might have also helped to tone it down some.


----------



## User93 (Aug 25, 2009)

Beautiful and gorgeous as always!!! Im probably the 1000000 person in this forum saying this but your brows are AMAZING aswell as your skills. Great!!!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Aug 25, 2009)

I was just waiting for a photo like this to convince me that I need to buy Bold and Brash!


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 25, 2009)

The hot pink is so awesome, I love it!


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 25, 2009)

love these looks and the hair!


----------



## amyzon (Aug 25, 2009)

The bangs are pure sex on you so keep em!  I think some red peeking out from underneath would be cute in your hair but I think you should keep your natural color - it's amazing and it compliments your natural skintone SO well!  Smoke and Diamonds was made for you and I love how you got such an intensity from Brash and Bold!


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 25, 2009)

Love the looks!! I love your hair curly


----------



## nursee81 (Aug 25, 2009)

love both look glad i brought bold and brash!!!


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Aug 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_Beautiful and gorgeous as always!!! Im probably the 1000000 person in this forum saying this but your brows are AMAZING aswell as your skills. Great!!!_

 
Thanks! I was a bit bummed that my bangs don't show my brows as much anymore lol But thanks so much!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_I was just waiting for a photo like this to convince me that I need to buy Bold and Brash!_

 
I saw it on my manager and I was sold too!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amyzon* 

 
_The bangs are pure sex on you so keep em! I think some red peeking out from underneath would be cute in your hair but I think you should keep your natural color - it's amazing and it compliments your natural skintone SO well! Smoke and Diamonds was made for you and I love how you got such an intensity from Brash and Bold!_

 
I've had it like that before, where its sort of peeking through, thats why I wanted to try the red, but we'll see, if it doesnt look good, I'll just dye it back to black! Ill post pictures when its done, i start the process this thursday! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_Love the looks!! I love your hair curly_

 
Thans Tish! Im starting to wear it curly all the time. Its kinda weird, but at work no one had any idea that my hair was curly, they thought it was straight, and I get more compliments on my curls. Definetly keeping it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_love both look glad i brought bold and brash!!!_

 
Yay! I've been selling it alot when I wear it. Hope you like it! Post pics when you wear it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wanna see how it looks on others.

Thanks so much to everyone who commented. I really appreciate your kindness!

P.S
I'll be using Push the Edge again soon and I'll be sure to post. I LOVE that pigment.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 25, 2009)

Wow!! Love the cut & I esp. love it curly!


----------



## nunu (Aug 25, 2009)

I love both looks!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 25, 2009)

Lovely FOTDs and I really like the bangs. They suit you very well.  A happy accident.


----------



## dammitjanet10 (Aug 25, 2009)

gorgeous!


----------



## almmaaa (Aug 25, 2009)

beautiful look i loooove the brash and bold gotta get it!!!!  Just saw ur weight tracker how did u loose the weight and in how long?


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Aug 25, 2009)

Thank you ladies for all your comments. I really recommend getting Brash&Bold and Push the Edge, these are my faves. I started liking cocomotion recently, but that one is a repromote.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *almmaaa* 

 
_beautiful look i loooove the brash and bold gotta get it!!!!  Just saw ur weight tracker how did u loose the weight and in how long?_

 
Hey! Thanks. Just same ol' diet and exercise and in 6 months. Slow and steady wins the race


----------



## staceb1990 (Aug 25, 2009)

Gorgeous! I love the bangs!

And now I have the Beatles stuck in my head...


----------



## shootout (Aug 25, 2009)

GORGEOUS!
And I personally like your hair curly more, you look so cute! =]


----------



## Yagmur (Aug 25, 2009)

Gorgeous!!! I love the Pink one


----------



## Ursula (Aug 26, 2009)

That cut is very Retro Hot.  Love the pink eyes.


----------



## Strawberrymold (Aug 26, 2009)

I wasn't gonna buy B & B cause it was too close to bright fucshia but you are making me want to reconsider with how hot that sencond look is!


----------



## gabi03 (Aug 26, 2009)

I like your hair curly, and i envy your bangs (accidental or not!). Oh and as always your makeup is on point.


----------



## beautiijunkii (Aug 26, 2009)

the curly is HOT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lovelydisarray (Aug 26, 2009)

gorgeous looks! and accident or not - the bangs are working for you! cute cut!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Aug 26, 2009)

love love love!! did u take a pic of ur makeup during the unveiling party cuz that was amaaaazing!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i will definitely try the first look but the second look is really cool!


----------



## bcsweetascandy (Aug 26, 2009)

Both looks are hot!


----------



## aziajs (Aug 26, 2009)

I love your hair curly!


----------



## ilorietta (Aug 26, 2009)

Gorgeous make up and I like the bangs too!


----------



## bsquared (Aug 26, 2009)

love the brash and bold look!


----------



## Tahti (Aug 26, 2009)

Brash n Bold looks incredible on you!!


----------



## User67 (Aug 26, 2009)

Super hot looks! I think you look great with bangs


----------



## claralikesguts (Aug 26, 2009)

omg sexy looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 seriously, both are so perfect in every way possible. i love your curly hair!


----------



## JaneHorror (Aug 26, 2009)

Loveee it! You look soo pretty, and your skin is flawless ^_^


----------



## bambibrneyes (Aug 26, 2009)

these looks are too cute


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone again for all you positive comments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_love love love!! did u take a pic of ur makeup during the unveiling party cuz that was amaaaazing!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i will definitely try the first look but the second look is really cool!_

 
My camera died that night. I didnt get a pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But Im gonna use push the edge agains soon and post it!


----------



## elementaire (Aug 26, 2009)

love them.. and your hair is great!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Aug 26, 2009)

That pink look is freakin jaw dropping! Its soooo pretty!! Love the new do too


----------



## Adidi (Aug 26, 2009)

Love your wavy-natural hair! love it.


----------



## siemenss (Aug 26, 2009)

gorgeous!


----------



## pharmchick60 (Aug 26, 2009)

Your FOTD's are always so inspiring.


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Aug 26, 2009)

I LOVE your hair! I think the bangs look really cute. I like it the best when its straight. Love the makeup too!


----------



## blackeneddove (Aug 27, 2009)

I loooove that second look.. so hot! And you look so good with bangs, I like your hair when its not straightened too, it looks hot all tousled up like that! You look great


----------



## marce89 (Aug 27, 2009)

Both looks are gorgeous, but the second one with all that hot pink takes the cake. It really pops, I love it!
Across the Universe is one of my favourites songs BTW, I love how you used it as a title!


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks ladies! Im currently dying my hair red.. :s Ill post pics later. But thanks sooo much for the feed back! if all else fails, Ill dye it back to black lol


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Aug 28, 2009)

I added the picture of my new hair. Let me know what you think, my mom is still gonna bleach some sections and add a diff kind of red, but this is what it looks like as of like 3 hours ago :s


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 29, 2009)

I love your hair!  Such pretty looks and you are so inspirational!


----------



## choozen1ne (Aug 29, 2009)

Love both looks and the hair cut is so cute


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Aug 29, 2009)

hair color is sooo cute! u have the prettiest eyes!!


----------



## leelee. (Aug 30, 2009)

I love love love the first makeup look; it's so pretty!
The pink eyeshadow is soo intense. <3


----------



## BinkysBaby (Aug 30, 2009)

Very nice!  I'm digging it


----------



## pharmchick60 (Aug 30, 2009)

Like the hair!


----------



## rosasola1 (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm jealous!! how did u get it red from black?! i've been dying to go red for so long but I died my hair black and now i'm scared to mess with it.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks ladies! Im still adjusting to looking at myself in red hair lol. I'll pass by my reflection and feel different. I cant wait till my mom is done fixing it.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rosasola1* 

 
_I'm jealous!! how did u get it red from black?! i've been dying to go red for so long but I died my hair black and now i'm scared to mess with it._

 
Hey! My mom is a cosmetologist and she's the one that did it for me. She didn't bleach it at all,yet. I want her to bleach pieces at the bottom and in between for a brighter red. Im not sure what she did, but she used a hair dye that didn't require bleach :s


----------



## ashpardesi (Aug 31, 2009)

gorgeous looks..love the bold and brash look


----------



## Ginaaa (Aug 31, 2009)

gorgeous!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Aug 31, 2009)

Oh my gosh, love the new color!


----------



## LexieLee (Sep 3, 2009)

The new haircut and color looks amazing on you. Love the makeup as well. Very pretty!


----------



## justmimi (Sep 4, 2009)

The bangs look great I think I like it better curly. Love both eye looks


----------



## MamaLaura (Sep 5, 2009)

Love the cut, and the color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And the pink look is super cute!


----------



## arkmom2girls (Sep 7, 2009)

The bangs look hot girl! Keep em'! 

The bold/brash is amazzzzing on you!


----------



## moonlit (Sep 10, 2009)

I love your new hair.. red lips look great on u!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Sep 10, 2009)

new hair looks great! love the looks as always


----------

